# Fastest finger bows



## antshooter (Oct 29, 2006)

Looking at finger bows and speed and wondering what the fastest ones are. Bows in that 40 ata range.


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Bowtech Constitution should be in your to look at!:wink:


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I've got a 2007 Constitution RH that I will be selling soon, if interested. Its a 60# limb bow. Great shooter.

I had to go to a more round wheel bow due to shoulder issues. The break over of any hard cam hurts my shoulders.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm shooting both an UltraElite and an Apex and they both seem pretty fast. I believe they're IBO rated around 300 fps, for what that's worth.


----------



## antshooter (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a ovation at 60lbs and shooting 340 grain arrows and getting 248fps.
use for both hunting and 3-d. what i ran into this yr is inablility to judge distance past 30yds. thats where most of my misses were, low and in the 5 area. left and right were good.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I had an Oneida Black Eagle that shot a 31" gold tip weighing 440 grains, 65#. 260 fps. That seemed fast to me. My buddy's drenalin shot the same arrow, same weight, 258 fps. Another friends Hoyt Trykon, same weight, same arrow, 256 fps.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I have an 05 Constitution set at 60#. I am shooting 30" Litespeed 400's weighing around 350 grains at 285fps, and there are a couple more turns left on the limb bolts. I also have a 60# PSE Mojo hybrid which will do the same. My Oneida BE is set at about 57# and will throw the Litespeeds at about 270fps, but I prefer to shoot slightly heavier arrows, as is really seems to perform better.


----------



## gazzwah (Jun 11, 2007)

i have a ross cr337 60lb 29" 80% let off , gt 400 ultralites at 28.25" 348grains spitting out at 275fps 
:darkbeer:


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

How do you find the Ross with fingers? Any finger pinch?

I really like the look of the 337, but as there are no UK dealers, I'd have to take a risk and import one


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

My Apex at 60#, and 28", with a brass nockset, and tie-in peep shot about 270-275 f.p.s., with IBO minimum arrows....The Apex is rated at 310 f.p.s. by Mathews...I know that these next few bows arent 40", but at 38" A-T-A, there are quite a few bows out there that are very fast, even for their lengths and brace heights...The Slayers, with "C" cams will get about 320 at I.B.O. specs, ....the Hoyt ProTecs with Spiral cams will do about 315 @ IBO specs, and UltraTecs with Spirals will get about 320 @ IBO specs...WITH, big WITH, I might add, PROPER tuning for speed...My UltraTec has medium Cam-n-Half cams, and at 28" draw, and 63#, my 327 grain arrows chrono mid 280's......I believe that Hoyt underrated the speeds of these two bows...A Mathews Conquest has good speed, and shootability, and they are 40" A-T-A...Martin's Cougar 3's, and 4's with Nitrous cams are pretty fast, but with the shorter limbs, the brace height gets down to around 6 inches and some change...Some bows shoot pretty well even though the brace height is kinda low, I know that the Slayer's do...I have shot several different models of the PSE Mojo's, and they have decent speed, but I found them to be very "Shocky"....LOVE the Mojo grip, and the looks of the bow, and the draw cycle is good too....Dont be afraid to look at the Hoyt UltraTecs, or ProTecs with the XT-3000 limbs....The longer limbs (XT-3000) limbs are only about 10 f.p.s. slower than the XT-2000 limbs...And they seem to help smooth out the draw a bit as well...I am a finger shooter, but I am a "Speed Freak" also...I openly admit it, and I feel that it is very very usefull for 3-D shooting....I shot 3-D last Sunday, and the targets were set close, supposedly for "Hunting Practice"...L.O.L...Anyway, I used My 21 yard pin on most of the targets, I used My 30 yard on one of them....I just aimed higher, or lower with the same pin through most of them..My SlayR is set at approx. 62#, and My arrows weigh approx. 327 gr.....this set-up chrono's about 293 f.p.s....seriously....I'm thinking about getting some heavier arrows to get the speed down a bit, and a heavier arrow will be more forgiving...Somewhere in the mid to upper 270 f.p.s. should be ideal...Long winded, but I hope that this helps out...Take Care...Harperman


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I have my '06 Connie shooting Goldtip 55/75 in the 280's range. I can't remember what grain the arrows are though. Anyway, I like staying in the 280 fps range it seems to be a good balance of speed and accuracy, at least for me.


----------



## Don-done (Jun 5, 2007)

Antshooter, nothing faster, more forgiving than 07' Constitution. 41" a.t.a, 8 1/4" brace height, I shoot 65 lbs. 29" draw length, 475 grain arrow at 280 f.p.s. Can't beat those numbers, I tried every bow out there with an a.t.a of 40" or more, and a brace height of 7 1/2" or more, before retiring "old faithful" nothing came close. It took me a little while to get use to the draw curve and short valley, but after a couple of weeks no problem, shootin tacks. Try it, you"ll like it!!! "If I wanted something with a trigger, I'd use a gun"


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

shot most of the bows on here ( except a slayr ) my vote would also go for the 2007 Constitution , much much better grip than the 2 previous yrs , smooth , fast , quiet , just a great feeling and shooting quality bow , enough so that my ultra elite and pro elite are collecting dust , love the feel of the binary cam , I am a little biased , but there is my oppinion , Good Luck with your choice , Dan 

PS : all of the bows named so far in this thread are good ones , couldnt go wrong with any of them


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I know my setup would never be considered "fast". But as a comparison, I''ll post the following as a reference for "old school" finger bows:

2007 Reflex caribou
70#/29.5" Draw
Wheel and 1/2 
9.0" Brace Height
45.5" ATA
30" 434 gr Beman ICS 340
242fps, 56#KE

I like how smooth shooting, forgiving and accurate with broadheads this bow is. I shoot IBO Hunter Finger class and do OK with yardages out to 35 yards.

Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## antshooter (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I ordered a bowtech constitution today. looking for a good balance of speed and accuracy
I know speed is not eveything but in 3-d shooting it is very important to make up for those small errors in judgement.
I like winning to much.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Good choice!!!

The Bowtech Pro 40 Dually is slightly faster as is the Martin Slayer both can be shot with fingers but I still reckon the Connie is a better bow and I own all 3 of the models I mention:darkbeer:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Don-done said:


> Antshooter, nothing faster, more forgiving than 07' Constitution. 41" a.t.a, 8 1/4" brace height, I shoot 65 lbs. 29" draw length, 475 grain arrow at 280 f.p.s. Can't beat those numbers, I tried every bow out there with an a.t.a of 40" or more, and a brace height of 7 1/2" or more, before retiring "old faithful" nothing came close. It took me a little while to get use to the draw curve and short valley, but after a couple of weeks no problem, shootin tacks. Try it, you"ll like it!!! "If I wanted something with a trigger, I'd use a gun"


......Don-done, thats some pretty impressive numbers for a bow with an I.B.O. Rating of 312-320...Have You done anything special, tuning or setting this bow up to get that kind of speed with a heavy arrow like that?..IF so, PLEASE share a little bit with Your fellow Finger shooters!...I know that some bows seem to handle a heavy arrow real well, and some bows seem to really lose arrow speed when the arrow weights go up...Some bows are really draw-length "Challenged" as well...Thats another reason why I favour Hoyts, and Martin's, they dont seem to lose much speed when the draw length is shorter...Take Care!....Harperman


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

My 07 Constitution 62-lbs, 28 1/2" draw with 460gr shaft is pushing 265fps. The cams take a bit to get used to, but very nice bow!


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Conquest, Apex and Constitution*

My votes for the best fast bows for finger shooters go to the Conquest, Apex, and Constitution. I now shoot Apexes at around 60 lbs. My target bow is set at 58 lbs. and shoots a 300-grain arrow (Easton Lightspeed, which I shoot for 3-D) consistently at 280 fps. My hunting bow is also an Apex (black/camo). I shoot it at 61 lbs. and it shoots a 411-grain arrow at 268 fps.

I owned two Conquest IIIs, which I shot at close to 70 lbs., that each shot a 419-grain arrow at an average speed of 285 fps.

I don't own a Consitution, but I've shot several of them and my brother (who also shoots fingers) has two and his shoot consistently at 280 to 285 fps at 60 lbs.

All of the above bows are good shooters, but my vote (surprise, surprise) goes to the Apex. I shoot it more consistently - and with better accuracy - than any bow I've owned in the last 20 years.


----------

